# vpsBoard birthday contest! Enter to win!



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2014)

Howdy folks, MannDude here. On March 8th vpsBoard celebrated it's one year birthday! What better time than now to run a contest? Here is how to enter:


Write a tutorial, product/service review (does not need to be a VPS review, but related), or share a custom tool/script that you wrote that would be beneficial to our visitor base.
Respond to this thread with the URL to your entry.

Woah, that's simple. You can enter as many times as you wish, there is no limit on how many entries you can submit.

On April 10th entries will no longer be accepted and a poll will be started for the community to start voting on tutorials they found most beneficial. If you submitted more than one tutorial, the total votes for your combined entires will tally towards your overall vote count. (For example, if one tutorial of yours received three votes, and your other tutorial received 2 votes... you've received 5 votes total which may be greater than another member's single entry that received 4 votes). Voting will be open for 2 weeks, plenty of time for you to solicit social media for votes for your submitted entries, and the winners will be announced on April 24th. In the event of a tie, I'll start a new thread, with a new poll, so those who already voted can re-vote for the 3 top entries. If there is another tie, myself, Martin, and HalfEatenPie will enter our underground lair and will not return until we have chosen a winner.

Whats the prizes?


1st Prize: $200 Amazon Gift Card
2nd Prize: $100 Amazon Gift Card
3rd Prize:  $50 Amazon Gift Card

I'm looking forward to seeing your submitted entries.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2014)

Originally I was going to send out Raspberry Pi's, domains, SSLs, etc... but those are items you likely already have, don't need, or in the case of the Raspberry Pi... can buy yourself with your Amazon gift card! Thanks @KuJoe for the idea of using Amazon gift cards!


----------



## Nett (Mar 10, 2014)

MannDude said:


> or share a custom tool/script that you wrote that would be beneficial to our visitor base.


Can you explain that? Do you mean a script/tool for this website?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2014)

Nett said:


> Can you explain that? Do you mean a script/tool for this website?


Sorry, should have been more clear. Maybe you've created a little script that helps assist with setup of servers you deploy, maybe there is a change you make on all servers you setup that you do for your own preference. Perhaps you've written a tool/script that helps you diagnose network issues, etc.

So it doesn't need to be a tool/script 'for' vpsBoard, just something that was created by yourself that may be beneficial to the community in general.


----------



## hzr (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## wlanboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Good timing - my fourth Raspberry Pi tutorial about electronics is


----------



## Nikki (Mar 10, 2014)

Right on time, finished the new )


----------



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep em' coming. Email blast will be sent out soon to wake up some of the idles.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 10, 2014)

Do previously shared tools/scripts count?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Do previously shared tools/scripts count?


I'd be more likely to accept that as an entry if there was a more recent update of some sort made. I'm allowing () because it was submitted within 24 hours of this contest. The contest is to encourage some new content creation, and while the Server Status script would be a definite contender (great tool, btw) your thread was created last September. If I allowed everyone to use their old threads then it's unlikely people would submit anything new. 

However if you want, start a new thread for ServerStatus3 when/if it's ready within the timeframe of this contest and that'll be acceptable!


----------



## hellogoodbye (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like I don't have a chance in hell of winning anything even if I tried, but I really appreciate what you're doing for the forum! It's always great to see people contributing new content, especially stuff that may one day be useful to me.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Added a tutorial about


----------



## splitice (Mar 11, 2014)

Interesting idea, I am working on a large post & software project currently (as a few people know). It wasn't designed with this in mind, however Ill enter it if qualifies (it might make it in before the cut-off) 

I hope lots of interesting stuff gets posted, I look forward to seeing new and exciting stuff.


----------



## peterw (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Mar 11, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Sounds like I don't have a chance in hell of winning anything even if I tried, but I really appreciate what you're doing for the forum! It's always great to see people contributing new content, especially stuff that may one day be useful to me.


Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## drmike (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe I'll send in my ColoCrossing loves SPAM BASH script.  Current hobby project to babysit the bad boys of IP soiling.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Mar 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Doesn't hurt to try!


I'm pretty sure I'm not going to win anything, but here goes!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 12, 2014)

And a


----------



## fisle (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Nett (Mar 12, 2014)

Some of my entries 









More underway!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 12, 2014)

Small one about


----------



## rmlhhd (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## peterw (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## GeekGhost (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 13, 2014)

wlanboy deserves it, he's always doing great tutorials.

- Alexander


----------



## howardsl2 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## peterw (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## wlanboy (Mar 15, 2014)

A review of the ST Nucleo and the Mbed online plattform:


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 16, 2014)

Another one - this time more about entropy:


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 18, 2014)

Not much, but I wrote a quick I'm hoping to have something much bigger up for this contest, but I might not have time


----------



## MannDude (Mar 18, 2014)

Some great submissions so far. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 18, 2014)

A small one about sysstat:


----------



## jcaleb (Mar 18, 2014)

I have no submission, but happy birthday VpsBoard! More power and success!


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Mar 20, 2014)

vpsboard is looks very clear and simple and well organized impressed!


----------



## howardsl2 (Mar 21, 2014)

My third tutorial titled "Using SSHFS to Share Folders Among Your VPS":


----------



## Nett (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Mar 24, 2014)

Someone should write a "tutorial" on what they do to rate and judge the quality of new virtual
Machines. That would be pretty interesting for novice users to see how a "pro" judges a server.


----------



## howardsl2 (Mar 25, 2014)

(Not sure if this fits within the contest rules or not) 
https://www.vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/3865-A-Useful-List-of-Recent-Malware-Caught-on-VPS-Server#entry57153


----------



## peterw (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## peterw (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Mar 26, 2014)

I throw my fedora in...



along with the rest of the BurstedNet implosion series.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2014)

One about Arduino, electronics, multimeter and power consumtion:


----------



## Nett (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## peterw (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Mar 28, 2014)

*Only two more weeks left for submissions!*


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 29, 2014)

Can the submission be Bacon related?


----------



## howardsl2 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Nikki (Apr 2, 2014)

Except the actual url is https://paste.ee/ - not new.paste.ee anymore


----------



## Roger (Apr 2, 2014)

Use TCP Wrappers to Secure a Linux Server Tutorial:



Enjoy!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 3, 2014)

Down to the nitty gritty. Only one week left for submissions. Enter before April 10th at midnight (EST).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## chilicuil (Apr 3, 2014)

How to use whatsapp from your linux box =)


----------



## chilicuil (Apr 3, 2014)

Shundle, a simple plugin manager for general purposes shells =)


----------



## chilicuil (Apr 3, 2014)

Captcha for your ssh login =)


----------



## black (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if the script has to be new or something, but this is my speedtest script that benchmarks your server (uploaded & download speed of various locations, times how long it takes to generate PI to 5k decimal places, and the standard DD test)


----------



## Artie (Apr 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Keep em' coming. Email blast will be sent out soon to wake up some of the idles.


Can you stop doing this?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 3, 2014)

Artie said:


> Can you stop doing this?


You can modify your notification preferences in your member profile area. https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications

I send one maybe once every two or three months. I didn't think a stray notification would be much of a nuisance to anyone.


----------



## Artie (Apr 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> You can modify your notification preferences in your member profile area. https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications
> 
> I send one maybe once every two or three months. I didn't think a stray notification would be much of a nuisance to anyone.


I'd still like to receive emails for actual PMs. There is a dedicated mailing list option with a separate opt-out.


----------



## peterw (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## peterw (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2014)

Contest over. I'll start the voting poll/thread soon.


----------

